
ISP Fought a Secret Surveillance Order, Court Denied It Access to Relevant Law - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/06/provider-fought-secret-surveillance-order-court-denied-it-access-relevant-law
======
squozzer
Given the constraints imposed upon those seeking to challenge secret courts,
it seems almost nonsensical to use a common-law court model except to present
a veneer of respectability. It's essentially a tribunal with members of the
judicial branch (presumably) presiding instead of flag officers or civilian
bureaucrats.

------
cjhanks
What the article is purporting is a bit mis-leading. According to the redacted
opinion released by EFF's FOIA lawsuit - the context of the law is irrelevant
to its interpretation in this specific circumstance.

So it refuses to provide context for decisions. Still, that does seems to
ascribe the FISC an air of infallibility.

